# Lightweight wheels, $5000...



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Carbon bike, $10,000...

Quitting your job to train full time and move from Cat 5 to Cat 2... priceless.

Here's Clark Foy at the Cat's Hill Crit yesterday. Clark has dedicated the last year to be an athlete and is proving that us 40-something guys still have some left in the tank.

This photo is from the Masters 1/2/3 race. I felt the whoosh of the wind as these guys flew up the climb.

fc


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Here's Bikerbert chillin in the Cat 4/5 race.

And here's Miguel shopping for his first car.

fc


----------



## bikerbert (Jan 28, 2005)

Just buy it daddy, don't be like that! Thanks for the picture. I especially like the way you photoshopped in the other riders around me in the shot!!


----------



## smw (Mar 7, 2006)

I was working the top of the hill. Must of just missed ya as I moved to turn 2 at the beginning of the M35-1,2,3 race.


----------



## rj2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Clark needs some white shoes for that kit.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

very nice wheels. Must be nice to be able to quit job if want to.
damn... I need a sugar mama...


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

francois said:


> Here's Bikerbert chillin in the Cat 4/5 race.
> 
> And here's Miguel shopping for his first car.
> 
> fc


Even the riders in the slipstreams are in the drops- hmmm.


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

My guess is that they are getting ready for the hill, a 20% climb on each lap. But that's only a guess.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

PaleAleYum said:


> My guess is that they are getting ready for the hill, a 20% climb on each lap. But that's only a guess.


That road surface is cracked concrete. There's nothing worse. So they're in the drops to prevent getting dislodged.

fc


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

francois said:


> That road surface is cracked concrete. There's nothing worse. So they're in the drops to prevent getting dislodged.
> 
> fc


Ugh. My back felt as if I had just finished a CX race after that crit.


----------



## jms (Jan 9, 2008)

*At a Criterium?!*

Lightweights @ a local criterium?!??   LOL only in the San Francisco Bay Area. What recession?


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

Clark is an animal. King Kennedy Climb is going to be a great showdown this year. Can't wait.


----------



## thien (Feb 18, 2004)

rensho said:


> King Kennedy Climb is going to be a great showdown this year.


When is this? And will Tag Heuer be back as a sponsor?


----------



## poon8works (Apr 21, 2008)

*lightweight wheels*

having mid life crisis: looking at getting lightweight wheels. 

how do they ride? are they reliable? would you recommend them? 

thanks

C.


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

poon8works said:


> having mid life crisis: looking at getting lightweight wheels.
> 
> how do they ride? are they reliable? would you recommend them?
> 
> ...


You might want to check out the Wheels and Tires forum here on Road Bike Review- either post a new thread or search the old ones. The short answer is- it depends...

...on how heavy you are

...on who builds them

...on how much you spend

...on how far you ride them

And remember the old maxim- strong, light, cheap- choose two. 

And in answer to your next question, no, they will not perform miracles. If you've gotten yourself into a position where you're a pretty good rider and you climb a lot you might notice a slight difference. Light wheels are, or course, climbing wheels. If you ride primarily on the flats then aero wheels are a better choice. If it's just a midlife crisis thing then get the wheels with the most bling.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

California L33 said:


> You might want to check out the Wheels and Tires forum here on Road Bike Review- either post a new thread or search the old ones. The short answer is- it depends...
> 
> ...on how heavy you are
> 
> ...


I think he's talking about the Lightweight brand:
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/road-bikes/product-wheels/2008-lightweight-standard-tubular-wheelset-1488_366_FALSE.html

They are the best in the world now along with Lew. They're aero, they accelerate well and are comfortable.

But they are $5-6k and they won't really make a difference (from $1k wheels) unless you are in the upper echelons of fitness. Also they are tubular which is a whole nother world of setup.

Review here:
http://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-12457767.html


fc


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

francois said:


> But they are $5-6k and they won't really make a difference (from $1k wheels) unless you are in the upper echelons of fitness. Also they are tubular which a whole nother world of setup.


Don't lie, francois. 

Everyone knows the key to going fast is not being in that "upper echelon of fitness", but rather looking _pro_ on a bike. 

Lightweight wheels are *pro*. 

Logical conclusion: Lightweight wheels make you go FAST!


----------



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

but the real question, is Clark Foy single?


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

CoLiKe20 said:


> very nice wheels. Must be nice to be able to quit job if want to.
> damn... I need a sugar mama...


Or have been a VP at GADZOOX ...


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

wipeout said:


> Or have been a VP at GADZOOX ...


Clark was a VP at four companies before he became a full time athlete (and dad). I'm doing an article on him. I think it will be a great read for some. 'Leaving the rat race for the bike race' or sumptin like that.

fc


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

A rags-to-riches-to-bike-bum story?


----------



## poon8works (Apr 21, 2008)

....thanks for the response everyone ! one good thing is: the lightweight wheels are much cheaper than buying a porsche or corvette ! 

look at the savings !


----------



## nwoodhams (Mar 21, 2008)

francois said:


> Carbon bike, $10,000...
> 
> Quitting your job to train full time and move from Cat 5 to Cat 2... priceless.
> 
> ...



I actually met him at the LBS a few weeks ago. At the time he was picking up a Campy Record build kit and Zipp 808s for his track bike. I thought he was just some dude with a lot of cash to burn, I did not know he was actually *good*. We talked bikes for a while and he let me drool on his 808s. Really cool guy.


----------

